# Reo Mod Newbie Plz Help



## bjorncoetsee (20/8/14)

Hi guys. 
I read a lot of good things about a reo.
I currently own a mvp2 with kayfun. 
But im totally clueless how to start with reo's.
Where in south Africa can I order?
And how does the coil rebuilding work? Same as kayfun? 
Its obviously dripping system, does a dripping system give much better flavors that a kayfun? 
Is there any maintenance on a reo? As I see people talk about sub ohm repairing kits to rebuild a reo?
What will I need and what will it cost me to get started?


----------



## Riaz (20/8/14)

hi @bjorncoetsee 

you will find all you need to know, and more right here


----------



## Nooby (20/8/14)

Let me attempt in answering...

You can get 1 locally at Vapour Mountain(Benji) or Vape Mob(Choop007). Yes, it is same as building and setting up a coil as the Kayfun, just more simple and more forgiving. I would think it is slightly on par with a Kayfun on taste, but much more convenient. No maintenance really, just cleaning your contact points. The sub ohm kit is already installed on all the latest Reos.
It should cost you around R2500 - R3000.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Heckers (20/8/14)

I just bought one from Vapour Mountain.
It came with the sub ohm kit installed...well i think so anyway as everything inside looked gold plated.
If you already have batteries and charger the Reo + Reomizer 2 will be around R2400.
Batteries will be R400-R500 for 2 depending on what you get. Charger is around R250.
Kanthal and wick is cheap.
From what i can tell it is oen of the easiest RBA's to build and there is basically zero maitnenance.
If you take out the battery you can pretty much take it to the bath with you.


----------



## Nooby (20/8/14)

Yip, got mine there as well. I just rounded the price off lol.


----------



## Silver (21/8/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Hi guys.
> I read a lot of good things about a reo.
> I currently own a mvp2 with kayfun.
> But im totally clueless how to start with reo's.
> ...



Hi @bjorncoetsee 

The other guys have avswered most of your questions. 

Just to add, the REO is a bottom feeding dripper, not a tank like the Kayfun
I find it produces excellent flavour and can be configured for very strong throat hit
Plus, because it is bottom fed, you get tank-like convenience

So, its a convenient dripper

Another thing, the REO is mechanical, so you control the power based on the resistance of coil you build. Unlike your MVP2, which is regulated, meaning you can adjust the power. Some people prefer regulated, some prefer mechanical. Some use both. Id say just be comfortable with a mechanical before you buy a Reo.


----------



## ET (21/8/14)

Heckers said:


> I just bought one from Vapour Mountain.
> It came with the sub ohm kit installed...well i think so anyway as everything inside looked gold plated.
> If you already have batteries and charger the Reo + Reomizer 2 will be around R2400.
> Batteries will be R400-R500 for 2 depending on what you get. Charger is around R250.
> ...


 
geluk meneer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/8/14)




----------



## Nooby (22/8/14)

Have you made your decision yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

